# AE Wheel wax test



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Apologies if this has already been mentioned
Wheel test

MER the winner  
But AngelWax a close 2nd


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

The article is titled :

*Wheel Cleaners Tested*

The first sentence in the article is :

Cleaning grubby wheels is one of the toughest valeting jobs, so why not make it easy on yourself by using a *polish*?

The article is, as per your thread title, predominantly about *wheel wax*, but some of the products seem to be *sealants* and at least one is a *wheel cleaner*.

I can't read the text saying how they tested, so I don't know what they actually did to come to that conclusion since some of the products would have needed the wheels to be prepped before application.
Perhaps anything vaguely wheel-related was good enough for this hack.

Steve O.

By the way, they managed to include Bromoco but no mention of Chemical Guys - is Bromoco a better known brand than Chemical Guys? Then there are others highly rated like Planet Polish etc etc.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I think the article did say how they tested, the wheel was sectioned and the product was was applied, a part of the wheel was left unprotected as a marker, and the soiling was rinsed with just water. The Bromoco looks interesting and comforting, why?.... because it comes in a small bottle enhancing confidence that you won't need more than the one application for a long time.
Don't be fooled by the wheel/cleaner sealer products, the TW and Simoniz ones do jack of all trades which are effective enough for the price :thumb:
I don't know how they go about selecting their choice for testing, it would have been handy to see the PP in there :thumb:


----------



## Crom Boo (Mar 1, 2010)

I have just been reading the review and it is completely irrelevant and confusing.
The lists of products tested are for the most part very different, by design, use and longevity. Its s bit like comparing chalk and cheese.
The test is also flawed as the test was not completed over long enough periods, nor was coating applied to the whole wheel. Covering only a section of the wheel is not of much use with some of the products for obvious reasons. The answer is in the name (Wheel sealant)
From what I can see there are 3 main types of products on test here designed for short, medium and long term results, and should be compared via type.
To try and unravel the products into their correct sections I have compiled a list below that I believe to be correct, with a link to the manufacturer's data. Unfortunately some do not completely describe what they are in full detail, but I think this is the only fair way to compare them. Then you can decide.

*Section 1*
Short term protection. Washes with additives, Wax enriched, Polymer technology & silica's (spay on wash off types)

Halfords Alloy Wheel Protector
http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/car-accessories/halfords-alloy-wheel-protector.asp

Simoniz Brake Dust Repellant Alloy Cleaner
http://www.holtsauto.com/products/i...ge/simoniz-brake-dust-repellant-alloy-cleaner

Muc-off silica Wheel Seal 
http://www.muc-off.com/auto/products/wheel_seal_popup.html
Mer Wheel Wax
http://www.merproducts.com/wheel-cleaner

*Section 2*
Medium term protection. Wax based sealants, hard and liquid types inc PTFE

Turtle Wax Polish & Protect 
http://www.turtlewaxuk.com/prod.asp?Partcode=FG5456

Smartwax Rim Wax
http://www.smartwax.com/rims.html

Swissvax Autobahn 
http://www.swissvax.co.uk/products/wheel--tyre-products.asp

Collinite No.845 Insulator Wax
http://www.colliniteautomotive.com/products.htm#liquid845

Angelwax
Cant find anything 

PoorBoys World Wheel Sealant
http://www.poorboysworld.com/wheel-sealant.htm

*Section 3*
Long term protection. Resins and hard coats. Non wax, clear coats

And of course there are many more products on the market, but who knows why they choose to compare the ones they do.

I hope this helps let me know your thoughts


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Crom Boo said:


> I have just been reading the review and it is completely irrelevant and confusing.
> The lists of products tested are for the most part very different, by design, use and longevity. Its s bit like comparing chalk and cheese.
> The test is also flawed as the test was not completed over long enough periods, nor was coating applied to the whole wheel. Covering only a section of the wheel is not of much use with some of the products for obvious reasons. The answer is in the name (Wheel sealant)
> From what I can see there are 3 main types of products on test here designed for short, medium and long term results, and should be compared via type.
> ...


How did you go about banding the products as you have? Why put MER in the short term category? 
Some brands have been around a long time, others come and go


----------



## Crom Boo (Mar 1, 2010)

I was just basing it on the technology NOT the performance. I have no doubt that MER would out perform most. This is just my opinion, I may be wronge and probably am 

I just thought the test was flawed in the products compared and the way the test was conducted


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Crom Boo said:


> I was just basing it on the technology NOT the performance. I have no doubt that MER would out perform most. This is just my opinion, I may be wronge and probably am
> 
> I just thought the test was flawed


I know many comment on the test proceedures, especially when the boutique product does not 'win'
The polish test once was own by a product with no abrasives, nobody here complained about it.
Having used regular liquid waxes on my wheels, I am still trying to find a review on here that the poster is convinced that the specific products perfom any better, the only one I recall that quickly springs to mind is where one poster compared several types and Planet Polish wheel seal came out favourable, so at the mo for me, if I were to get a specific wheel product , it would only be PP or the new formula MER


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The AE tests are usually in-accurate and a waste of time

IIRC, they did a wax test (maybe polish) and in the test was a selection of waxes and polishes. *Two different* types of product in the same test.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yah what I've read in the past was a test of SRP against AG HD wax as if they were the same product iirc. Or very similar. They confuse wax and polish everytime I read a review.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Yah what I've read in the past was a test of SRP against AG HD wax as if they were the same product iirc. Or very similar. They confuse wax and polish everytime I read a review.


Is it that they have really got confused or are they bowing to the readership?
After all the blurb on SRP reads
easy to use, contains emulsifiers and conditioners to gently clean and condition paintwork. Low weight resins harden and bond to give exceptional protection and cosmetic effect......


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

IIRC there was AG HD wax, but think they also had Dodo Juice LP in there


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

here's a "polish" test
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/66316/car_polish_megatest.html

contains polishes, waxs, wax cleansers etc

I don't see any "proper" polish that you would use on a machine (3M, Menz, Megs etc)

Although I do get a lot of people ask if I'll "polish" their car when they actually mean a wax. 99% of the population don't know the difference. And if you think about it, to joe bloggs, a polish is a wax to them (just like you polish furniture in a house, you do no "correction" as such)


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

another
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/207997/car_polish.html

T-Cut and Nattys in the same test :lol:


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Yes the wax vs polish argument, and the fact that the general population don't differentiate between the two has been done to death on here.

The point I was trying to make is that they have gone so much further and lumped cleaners and waxes/polishes/sealants whatever into a single test
titled "Wheel Cleaners Tested". 

Steve O.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Has anyone thought that they might be being alittle unfair to the article. It seems a logical way to test a product imo. 4 weeks seems a reasonable length of time. Sure they've incorrectly named the article, but I think the articles being knocked for the end conclusion as much as anything.

Ok the assumption might be that MER dosen't last as long as some, but so what if you have to reapply every 2/3mnths? At that price I could afford to reapply every day.


----------



## Crom Boo (Mar 1, 2010)

WHY?

This is the third time now that this post has been Hijacked ?

Someone has altered the section 3 product. BROMOCO WheelGuard ?
Firstly altering the link so it didnt work and NOw deleting it. Who is it and WHY?

This post is fair to all companies involved with the AE test so what is wrong with BROMOCO?

Who is it and why? please pm me I would like an explaination
many thanks boo


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Crom Boo said:


> WHY?
> 
> This is the third time now that this post has been Hijacked ?
> 
> ...


I have just gone back to your 1st post in this thread and the bromocco link works fine :thumb:


----------



## Crom Boo (Mar 1, 2010)

Avanti said:


> I have just gone back to your 1st post in this thread and the bromocco link works fine :thumb:


I just edited it again for the second time.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

could be something to do with Crom Boo being an accoronym of BROMOCO

You have 7 posts, and the mods/admin MAY feel like you are pushing your own product

Just a huntch


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> could be something to do with Crom Boo being an accoronym of BROMOCO
> 
> You have 7 posts, and the mods/admin MAY feel like you are pushing your own product
> 
> Just a huntch


 Why did I not notice that?
usually I spot 'planter' posts (someone remind me not to drink beer in the afternoon )


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Well it could be because you are indeed Bromoco, and as you know this user has been banned many times for spamming his/your own products :wall:


----------



## Crom Boo (Mar 1, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> could be something to do with Crom Boo being an accoronym of BROMOCO
> 
> You have 7 posts, and the mods/admin MAY feel like you are pushing your own product
> 
> Just a huntch


Wow thats deep mat. Its my short name Cromwell Boot because people take the P***S guess thats a little unfortunate  I have mentioned all products in the test and as far as I am aware I have never mentioned B****Co before?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

182_blue said:


> Well it could be because you are indeed Bromoco, and as you know this user has been banned many times for spamming his/your own products :wall:


or madman69 or ocomorb. we didn't need to nick an enigma machine for this one.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Crom Boo said:


> Wow thats deep mat. Its my short name Cromwell Boot because people take the P***S guess thats a little unfortunate  I have mentioned all products in the test and as far as I am aware I have never mentioned B****Co before?


Fair enough i guess , its just a little odd that you share the same computer as the banned user madman69 and bromoco :wave:

keep your eyes peeled folks for our next anagram test very soon :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Crom Boo said:


> Wow thats deep mat. Its my short name Cromwell Boot because people take the P***S guess thats a little unfortunate  I have mentioned all products in the test and as far as I am aware I have never mentioned B****Co before?


that may be your name

maybe that's how your company got it's name 

fooling no-one

although making me laugh a lot


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

182_blue said:


> Fair enough i guess , *its just a little odd that you share the same computer as the banned user madman69 and bromoco* :wave:
> 
> keep your eyes peeled folks for our next anagram test very soon :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: v

never laughed so much ever

see if any of these pop up soon

Combo Or
Cob Moor
Cob Room
Boo Corm
Cob Om Or


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

@ avanti, sorry your thread got spoiled, i will tidy it up in a moment


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: v
> 
> never laughed so much ever
> 
> ...


if they do they'll soon be dennab.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

dennab????????

*think*

:speechles
BANNED


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

182_blue said:


> @ avanti, sorry your thread got spoiled, i will tidy it up in a moment


No worries, in some respects it is perhaps best left, I know folk knock the AE tests, but when an early replier is one of the said companies, it makes the tests look more honest, I have AG WS and if I do take the plunge and get another dedicated wheel product , it would be MER from the test and posts here that some products are not cutting it, :speechles


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i fell like carol vordeman


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

182_blue said:


> i fell like carol vordeman


I fell for Rachel :thumb:


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

182_blue said:


> i fell like carol vordeman


You mean you'd only be able to scrape a 3rd class honours degree in Mathematics?

By the way, I assumed that Crom Boo was an _*anagram*_ of Bromoco.

Steve O.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

182_blue said:


> Fair enough i guess , its just a little odd that you share the same computer as the banned user madman69 and bromoco :wave:
> 
> keep your eyes peeled folks for our next anagram test very soon :lol:


If your going buy IP address, he may not be the same person, he might just be using the same server or common internet access point.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> If your going buy IP address, he may not be the same person, he might just be using the same server or common internet access point.


in all seriousness, do you think that that is the case here?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> If your going buy IP address, he may not be the same person, he might just be using the same server or common internet access point.


he's used 3 different usernames that are anagrams of bromoco as well as another username, all banned for plugging bromoco.and they maybe different people?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

deano, you and the DW are all wrong!

It's a major coincidence that 3 guys, with similar names, have all used the local McDonalds WiFi Hotspot and pushed the same products. Sheer coincidence! Did that never cross your minds



:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree on the Rim Wax and Poorboys - both are overhyped on here, and I have no doubt the Colli is better (not used the others).

As stated, shame there's no Opti Seal or Planet Polish in there. 

I'll try the Mer if I can get it from Halfords, to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RussZS said:


> I agree on the Rim Wax and Poorboys - both are overhyped on here, and I have no doubt the Colli is better (not used the others).
> 
> As stated, shame there's no Opti Seal or Planet Polish in there.
> 
> I'll try the Mer if I can get it from Halfords, to satisfy my curiosity.


I nearly got Rimwax out of curiosity when fletchers were closing, but their 1/3 off sale was not really to be as they quickly inflated the prices 
But like you I'm curious about the MER new formulae


----------



## jamiefretwell (Jul 28, 2009)

I feel as one of the AE products writers I should say something about the comments on Kim's Polish test, so here goes.

As -Mat- rightly pointed out, "99% of the population don't know the difference" between polish and a wax. The 'hack' behind this article tried to make the whole lot easier to understand for the readers - hence the line "There are all manner of treatments around, from polishes to pastes and coatings". It's just a one-stop comparison article for readers wanting the same result - cleaner alloys for longer. For this reason we included all-in-ones, pastes, polishes etc... But it's understood that enthusiasts will want a wheel wax to be used in conjunction with other products.

RE: the number and choice of products - we select nice round numbers - 8,1 0 or 12 products, and these have to appeal to our readership. A good mix of brands is important - otherwise it'd just turn into Halfords vs Autoglym. So is a good mix of price. Sometimes, the most expensive isn't the best, and sometimes it is. We won't know unless we get a varied sample in. We also tried to focus on the products which claim to prevent dirt building up afterwards - hence the cleaner with a repellent featured alongside a paste wax.

RE: How we tested it - it's impossible to test each product on its own wheel. This would have meant driving 12 different wheels, on 3 different cars, through the same conditions of winter road wear over the same 8 weeks. It's just too difficult to replicate each test individually. Most people know that the kerbside of the road is dirtier and thusly the passenger side alloys get more dirt building up on them. So it'd need to be six cars with 2 test wheels coated, plus another control wheel. Then we'd have the problem of getting 3 cars which are all front wheel drive, as these tend to get more brake dust on them, so actually you're looking at 13 separate cars in total. Then you'd need to try and get 6 weeks with 13 drivers making exactly the same route in exactly the same weather conditions in exactly the same car to get a true comparison. That was never going to be realistic, and we like our tests to incorporate scientific results as well as reader results - e.g.: the kind of things average joe bloggs is going to do/notice.

The title "Wheel Cleaners Tested" was a ****up - this should have been wheel polishes tested, and has now been changed. Graeme (saabstudent) has already addressed the when is a wax not a wax/when it's a polish debate, but simply summarised, there's not a lot of ways to avoid repetition in the piece. Avanti is right, maybe we do bow to the readership, but the mag can be picked up by DW forum people one day and then old girls looking for what to get dad for father's day the next. We're not specialist enough in that aspect, and that's why I come on here, looking for new products, seeing how you test cleaning kit, to add to the less scientific '-how-the-reader-would-do-it' way to get a rounded verdict. Blazebro has hit the nail on the head here.

We've got a massive Spring Clean Guide coming this week (31 March) and that'll include polish, wheel cleaner, tyre shine, upholstery cleaner, trim cleaner and bumper shine. We've also been lucky enough to do a feature on what makes a good valeter, so i'll welcome your comments on that.

In the meantime, let me know your thoughts about anything else, you can PM me or email products at autoexpress dot com.

Jamie


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I think that you should send a sample of Mer Wheel Wax to Avanti for his contribution to improving the quality of the writing in your magazine by initiating this thread, and so he can give us a second opinion on the quality of this product. :wave:

It's a good job I didn't know anybody from AE was reading this as I would have been tempted to use somewhat more provocative prose. 

Thanks for posting.:thumb:

Steve O.


----------



## jamiefretwell (Jul 28, 2009)

SteveOC said:


> I think that you should send a sample of Mer Wheel Wax to Avanti for his contribution to improving the quality of the writing in your magazine by initiating this thread, and so he can give us a second opinion on the quality of this product. :wave:
> 
> It's a good job I didn't know anybody from AE was reading this as I would have been tempted to use somewhat more provocative prose.
> 
> ...


Who says he's improved my writing? Told you, the piece was written by another journo  Besides, any freebies (a dying breed of late) find their way into my garage, but I don't have an Mer to give to anyone - not even my poor old dad!

And it's fine to express your emotions through the use of strong language... Better out than in I always say!

Jamie


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2010)

Tony does make me laugh :lol:

I have Wheel Guard, bought it from amanda at spatuapoia along with Back To Good (yes bought, not samples) and the wheel guard lasted nearly 6 months on the GFs wheels.

Maybe down south they have more salt etc on the roads and that made the wheel guard last such a short amount of time?

(I used about 1/4 bottle for 4 wheels, both inners and outers)


----------

